

Encryption Is 'Depressing,' the FBI Says - Errorcod3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/encryption-is-depressing-the-fbi-says

======
Nadya
>“Technical people will say it’s too hard,” Comey said. “ My reaction to that
is: Really? Too hard? Too hard for the people we have in this country to
figure something out? I’m not that pessimistic.”

He's putting his fingers in his ears shouting "Nah nah nah, can't hear you!"

It's depressingly obvious he has no idea how encryption/secure channels work
or the implications of backdoors.

------
mariuolo
It's incredible how these people have grown to be detached from the common
sentiment.

Don't they realise how much the repeated scandals and abuses have discredited
the agencies they represent?

------
thoman23
The FBI is depressing.

